# Überschuhe



## henpara (2. Februar 2012)

Moin zusammen,

das einzige was bei mir zZ noch echt kalt wird beim Biken bei diesen Temperaturen sind die Füße (Zehen).

Die SUFU wirft nichts wirklich vernünftiges zum Thema Überschuhen aus, von daher wollt ich mal fragen, obs hier n paar Kaufempfehlungen/Erfahrungsberichte gibt. Muss es Neopren sein, was sollte man ausgeben um nicht trotz Überschuhen weiterhin zu frieren?

lg
henpara


----------



## papillon1 (2. Februar 2012)

Hi! Entscheident ist meiner Meinung nach der Schuh drunter. Wenn ich einen Sommerschuh im Winter fahre, und das machen ja einige Leute, dann bringt ein Überschuh natürlich eine Menge, denn Sommerschuhe sind meist gut belüftet. Der Überschuh hält somit den Wind draußen. Fahre ich aber bereits einen guten Winterschuh hält sich nach meinen Erfahrungen der Nutzen eines Überschuhes sehr in Grenzen.

Ich bekomme in guten Winterschuhe nach ca. 2 Std. kalte Füsse, bei unter 0 Grad. Ob mit oder ohne Überzieher ist da egal... Hier im Forum geistert irgenswo ein Test-Scan rum, gescannt wurde das Ergebnis eines Tests irgendeiner Bikebravo... Musst mal suchen, da finden sich einige Überschuhe unterschiedlichen Materials.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoasdromme (2. Februar 2012)

Überzieher für die Schuhe, wenn du NUR fährst und NICHT schiebst.
Meine Erfahrung mit den Dingern, bei Schiebepassagen gehen sie schnell kaputt.
Ansonsten fand ich sie sehr gut, da sie den Wind abhalten.
Leider waren meine immer nach ein paar Ausfahrten hinüber...


----------



## Glitscher (2. Februar 2012)

hab den vaude chronos überschuh. von herbst bis in den frühling fast täglich im einsatz und das seit 2 jahren. hält! 
mit 2 paar socken und sommerschuhen kann ich bei 0° bis -5° ca 3h fahrn. und ich bin was die füße angeht recht anfällig für kälte, wenn ich so mit bekannten vergleiche.
ich bin zufrieden mit denen.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (2. Februar 2012)

Shimano MF Neopren-Überschuhe. Allerdings müsstest du die mal anprobieren, da die Größenangaben bestenfalls für den nackigen Fuß gelten. Ich hab Schuhgröße 42 und die Überschuhe in 44/47 passen saugend über meine Turnschuhe...


----------



## papillon1 (2. Februar 2012)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Shimano MF Neopren-Überschuhe. Allerdings müsstest du die mal anprobieren, da die Größenangaben bestenfalls für den nackigen Fuß gelten. Ich hab Schuhgröße 42 und die Überschuhe in 44/47 passen saugend über meine Turnschuhe...



... so kann man sich täuschen. Und ich dachte du fährst im Winter nur Schuhe mit Stahlkappe...


----------



## henpara (3. Februar 2012)

Danke schonmal für die Infos. Ja, ich habe leider nur Sommerschuhe. Werd mir jetzt auch die vaude chronos zulegen.  Erfahrungsberichte von mir dann wohl Ende nächster Woche.  lg henpara


----------



## BJ82 (3. Februar 2012)

Hab den Vaude Matera, ist kein Neopren sondern Softshell. Dafür aber 100% windicht. Hab den Überschuh die letzten Wochenenden bei Touren bis 3 Std. getragen (mit ein paar Socken und Specialized Sommerschuhen).

2 Std hält der meine Füße ohne Probleme warm.


----------



## clear water (5. Februar 2012)

Mein Rezept gegen kalte Füße beim Winter-biken:

-Wandersocken von Meindl Active
-Winterschuhe Red X vom Roseversand (vorm biken aufgewärmt durch Fußbodenheizumg)
-Darüber Neoprenüberzieher auch vom Roseversand

Kann dmr-bike nur zustimmen mit den Überziehern sollte man nicht länger laufen müssen, sonst hat man die Dinger bald an den Nähten aufgerissen.


----------



## henpara (5. Februar 2012)

Bin mal gespannt, war heute nur mit Sommerschuhen 1.5Stunden fahren und mir sind im Wald fast die Zehen abgefallen - zum Glück nur fast  Dafür gabs n atemberaubenden Ausblick über die Rheinebene!  Hoffentlich muss ich nicht ewig auf die Überschuhe warten, der Rest ist nämlich schön "warm" geblieben. Gut das Wasser ist gefroren^^ aber sonst.


----------



## papillon1 (5. Februar 2012)

Hi! Eigentlich könnte man sich seine Überschuhe ja ein wenig aufwerten. Eine zusätzlich wärmende Schicht zwischen den Überschuhen und den Schuhen. Z.B eine recht dicht gestrickte Socke. Einige Überschuhe haben auf der Innenseite eine Art Plüsch. Sowas könnte man sich leicht selber machen  für die ganz kalten Tage, müsste nur in etwa die Form und den Ausschnitt des Überschuhes haben. Also eine Art Plüschsocke unten den Überziehern... 

Werde ich morgen mal probieren. Die letzten Tage hatte wir zwischen -6 und -9 Grad. Habe die Shimano  SH-RW80 und Zwölfender Überschuhe. Bis 1 1/2 Std. so ganz ok, ab dann so lala...

Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BJ82 (5. Februar 2012)

So, hier mein Feedback vom Matera bei den Temperaturen vom Wochenende (hier bis -7°C, Specialized Sommerschuh):

Gestern bei Sonnenschein 2 1/2 Stunden durch den Wald meist auf Forstautobahnen auf und ab. Am Ende grenzwertig. Erfrieren ist glaub ich kein schöner Tod.  Mein linker Zeh konnte sich nur langsam an die Plusgrade in der Wohnung gewöhnen.

Heute bei ähnlichem Wetter ne Apshaltrunde gedreht bei höherer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit. 1 1/2 Std. waren ok und ohne Beschwerden wie gestern.

Fazit: Bis 0°C Grad macht der Vaude Matera bei mir ne gute Figur und trägt dabei leicht auf. Unter 0°C ist er bis 2 Std. zu gebrauchen, vorausgesetzt man ist nicht sehr empfindlich an den Füßen.



Gruß,
BJ

P.S. Gibts eigentlich so Zehenkappen für über die Socken? Eigentlich sinds nur die Zehen die arg auskühlen, daher die Frage nach so Thermostulpen. Meine Freundin hat sowas glaub ich in farblos für Ballerinas etc.!?


----------



## SODA-MAX (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

also so als Zehenkappe gibt es z.B. die hier: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=24212;page=1;menu=1000,18,63;mid=0;pgc=0

kenne diese aber nicht. Aber vielleicht eine Überlegung wert. Es gibt noch als Alternative die ThermoSoles. Das sind Einlegesohlen die automatisch heizen. Die laufen über einen eingebauten Akku. Ich habe welche zum testen erhalten, nur leider gehen diese nicht. 

Alternativ sollen ja die Northwave Artic Celcius GTS ganz gut sein. Wenn es klappt, werde ich diese mal testen.

Aber sonst habe ich bisher noch nichts gefunden, so das meine Zehen warm bleiben.


----------



## BJ82 (6. Februar 2012)

Hi, 

die Dinger von Gore kenne ich auch, die sind aber für über den Schuh. Ich dachte eher an ne Art Thermokappe, die man über die Socken und mit in den Schuh anzieht. Zum Schluss dann einfach den Überschuh drüber. 

Hab bisher aber nichts in die Richtung gefunden. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Legend mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Februar 2012)

Fürs morgendliche Berufspendeln:
- Spezialized Tahoe Schuhe (normale MTB Schuhe, d.h. kein Winter Modell)
- Sealskinz Mid Weight Socken
- über Sealskinz Socken dann doch ungefütterte Gore Socken
- ab -10°C dann noch Gore Überschuhe

Für die sportliche Wochenend-/Feierabendrunde auf den verschneiten Trails der Region:
- Northwave Celsius MTB Winterschuhe
- je nach Temperatur Sealskinzsocken + normale Wandersocken


----------



## Scalpel3000 (11. Februar 2012)

Die Sealskin direkt auf Barfuß oder als 1. Schicht eine Socke..??

Problem sehe ich immer, in dem Moment wo auch nur ansatzweise der Fuß leicht feucht wird ist es auch schon passiert, d.h. der Fuß wird kalt ob mit W-Schuhe oder Sommerschuhe mit Socken plus 1. oder auch 2. Überzieher, das ist dann egal.

Deshalb hätte ich gerne mal einen Tipp von wirklich warmen Schichtklamotten an den Füßen...!

Also mit welchen Winter Detail Socken, schichten, Überschuhen, Winterschuhe etc. ist es wirklich länger als nur 1h warm....??


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Februar 2012)

Als erste Schicht. Die "Mid wight" sind innen ist es mit Merinowolle ausgestattet.

Meine Kombi Northwave + Sealskinz hat heute morgen 2.5 h warm gehalten. Hatten so etwa -15° hier. Aber Kälteempfinden ist halt immer subjektiv. Meiner Frau könnte ich Heizkörper unten dran montieren, sie würde immer noch frieren. 

Finde prinzipiell Windstopperlagen wichtig, dann kann es auch z.T. feucht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papillon1 (11. Februar 2012)

Habe gerade die doch recht teuren Überschuhe von GripGrab getestet. Die machen einen super warmen Eindruck. Dickes Neopren und innen zusätzlich angerauter Stoff. Habe die Teile leider nicht über meine Schuhe bekommen, die sind in 47, Überschuhe waren XXXL, 47-49, aber nichts zu machen. Schade. Na ja, beim Versuch die Dinger anzuziehen wurde mir schon mal schööön warm... Ist wohl nur etwas für schlanke Rennradschuhe. Steht drauf bis -15 Grad...


----------



## Triptube (11. Februar 2012)

Fahre z.Z. ein Paar Cannondale Carve Pro (Nur für den Winter) in einer Schuh Größe, größer mit SUNBED Fire Einlagen ( das beste was ich an Thermo Einlagen jemals hatte !), eine paar netzt Laufsocken von Nike mit Thermo Wintersocken von C`dale drüber. Zehen Kappe aus Neopren über die Schuh Spitze und wenn es ganz dicke kommt von SUGOI Wasserdichte Überschuhe mit Fleece Fütterung !

Hat bis jetzt die letzten drei Jahre immer gereicht, auch bei extrem Temperaturen und bei ca. zwei Stunden Biken !

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## henpara (12. Februar 2012)

Also die Überschuhe über die Sommerklickie-Schuhe haben sich wirklich bewährt. In 1.5 Stunden war mir vorher so kalt, daß ich die Zehen nicht mehr gespürt habe, jetzt ist es nur kalt, tut aber nicht weh. Für mich reichts also vollkommen aus und ich danke schonmal für die Tipps!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (12. Februar 2012)

heute bei Tageshöchsttemp. von -8° also relativ WARM mit Barfuß in SealSkin Socken, darüber GORETex Socken, die dann in die Sommer Schuhe gesteckt, da rüber dann dünne Goretex Vaude Überschuhe...da rüber dann Shimano MTB-Rain von innen schön in blau gefütterte Wasser/winddichte Überschuhe.

Nach ca. 38 Minuten wurde es kalt....noch erträglich bis ca. 1:15h Fahrzeit, dann sollte man aber nach HAUSE kommen.

Bisher ist bei Temp unter -7° bis -15° alles Mist in Kombi mit einem Sommerschuh.

Ausreichend für 1h Fahrt, alles was länger geht taugt mir mit meinem "Anziehsortiment" an den Füßen leider bisher nicht.

Besitze fast alle Modelle von den Falke Socken, Merino-Wolle Trekking Socken, GoreTex, SealSkin kurz/lang, Überschuhe ob Neopren, Goretex, Wind, Wasserdicht, dick, dünn...Assos Überschuhe NIX funktioniert wirklich.

Ich werde versuchen am Dienstag oder Mittwoch in Berlin mir die Northwave Celsius Artic GTX zu kaufen wenn ich die denn dort irgendwo käuflich erwerben kann.

Habe hier alle Läden im Umkreis von 50Km abtelefoniert, mit Northwave München Kontakt aufgenommen, keiner hat HIER so ein Schuh in 43/44.

Am Oberkörper, Kopf etc. incls. der Hände (Dank den wirklich warmen Sugoi Handschuhe) könnte ich bestimmt bis 3-4h fahren selbst bei -15° wenn da nicht die Füße immer so schnell kalt werden.

Die neue Vaude Prio Softshell Jacke überzeugt seit letzter Woche auch. KAUFTIPP


----------



## branderstier (13. Februar 2012)

Hi Leuts,

fahre auch den Winter durch u. mir ist auch schnell Fußkalt.
Ich denke das Problem sind die Clettsöffnungen. Ich fahre meine Spezi-Halbschuhe mit Alu-Einlegesohlen aus dem Aldi. Die Kombi mit guten Socken u. Überschuhen von Zwölfender bringt so viel, das ich ohne Probleme 3-4 h fahren kann.

Grüße


----------



## Scalpel3000 (13. Februar 2012)

branderstier schrieb:


> Hi Leuts,
> 
> fahre auch den Winter durch u. mir ist auch schnell Fußkalt.
> Ich denke das Problem sind die Clettsöffnungen. Ich fahre meine Spezi-Halbschuhe mit Alu-Einlegesohlen aus dem Aldi. Die Kombi mit guten Socken u. Überschuhen von *Zwölfender *bringt so viel, das ich ohne Probleme 3-4 h fahren kann.
> ...



Danke, doch das hilft hier nicht sooo ganz weiter.
Zwölfender hat 3 versch. Überschuhe....welche denn genau.
http://www.zwoelfender.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=54&Itemid=131

Es hilft ja auch nicht hier zu schreiben ein paar dicke Socken..
denn davon gibt es viele..!!
Bitte wenn möglich immer das genaue Modell mit der entsprechenden Bezeichnung hier auflisten..sonst bringt das nicht viel.


----------



## papillon1 (13. Februar 2012)

Hi! Habe mal zwei Verschiedenen von Zwölfender getestet. Der classic ist sicherlich wärmer da aus 5 mm Neopren und irgend ein Gummi (das graue im Vorderbereich). Passen topp, sind natürlich auch schön schwer... 

Den basic hatte ich auch für eine Fahrt, sitzt ebenso sehr gut. Unterschied ist das Klett hinten. Da muss jeder wissen was ihm besser gefällt. Zuerst dachte ich Klett sei besser. Aber wenn der Überschuh gut passt und nicht zu stram drüber geht finde ich nach dem Probieren das System mit Reizverschluss doch besser. Von der Passform, der Ferarbeitung und dem Gesamteindruck kann ich beide empfehlen. Wie gesagt der classic dürfte wärmer sein da dicker und viel schwerer.

Mal etwas ganz anderes. Mir haben beide Überschuhe nicht geholfen, obgleich ich sogar einen Winterschuh (Shimano Dingsbums 80) fahre, keine zu dicken Socken trage, keinen zu engen Schuh nutze und auch keine Klickies im Winter fahre.

Ich denke bei mir kommt die Kälte von unten. Ich kann z.B auch nicht bei uns zuhause auf Socken laufen, da werden mir selbst im Sommer schnell die Füsse kalt. Hausschuhe müssen schon sein. Wenn bei mir die Füsse kalt werden im Bikeschuh, dann fühlt es sich genau so an als ob ich daheim ohne Hausschuhe auf einem kalten Boden stehe. Erst danch werden denn die Zehe kalt... Wenn dem so ist, nutzen mir natürlich die besten überschuhe nichts... Akso ich werde mich mal nach Thermoeinlagen umschauen oder mal experimentieren... Fell+Alu habe ich schon. Bin gerade dabei mit Kältepads, Sohlen und Digitalthermometer Versuche durchzuführen...


----------



## Scalpel3000 (13. Februar 2012)

Hab mir heute den Northwave Celsius ARTIC GTX gekauft.....ich hoffe es wird nun warm--

werde zum WE berichten.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (16. Februar 2012)

So, gerade rein..bei Schnee, eisiger Piste mit Spikes und den neuen wirklich "warmen" Schuhen.

Mit nur einer normal dicken Falke Socke vom Typ TK-2 cool habe ich bei Temp um 0 bis -1° für wirklich 1:55 min warme, trotz Wandereinlage bei 30cm Schnee auch trockenen Füße gehabt---

So GEIL...!!

Ich FRAGE mich, warum ich nicht schon früher auf Winterschuhe zurück gegriffen habe....!!!

Endlich ein ENDE mit den Socken, Überschuhen kalten und nassen Füßen...!!

Ich bin wirklich begeistert--

Noch etwas zur Passform:

Bei Sidi Schuhen, ob MTB Dragon oder RR Schuhen habe ich die Größe 44
Beim Northwave Winterschuh passt mir, wie bei allen anderen Schuhen auch die 43.
Der Abschluss oberhalb vom Fußgelenk ist wirklich gut gelöst, es kommt da NIX rein schließt sauber ab.
Der Schnürsenkel Mechanismus ist TOP, ähnlich wie bei Salomon Sportschuhe.


----------



## Triptube (16. Februar 2012)

Gute Info ! Danke ! 

Ich werde mir den Mavic Drift kaufen ! Da ich mit der Passform von Mavic sehr zufrieden bin !
Habe den 2012 Tempo mir vor ein paar Wochen gekauft der ein Knaller ist ! 

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (17. Februar 2012)

Triptube schrieb:


> Gute Info ! Danke !
> 
> Ich werde mir den Mavic Drift kaufen ! Da ich mit der Passform von Mavic sehr zufrieden bin !
> Habe den 2012 Tempo mir vor ein paar Wochen gekauft der ein Knaller ist !
> ...



Hallo Steve

Ich habe ihn ebenfalls gestern bestellt. Bin gespannt, wie er sich gegen die Kälte verhält. Konntest du ihn schon mal anprobieren?
Hast du Erfahrungen machen können?


----------



## Triptube (17. Februar 2012)

Hi brösmeli,

ne habe ihn noch nicht anprobiert ! Habe meinen Tempo in US. 10.5, EU. Gr. 442/3 gekauft und sitzt perfekt ! Hatte ihn auch damals in US. 11, EU. Gr. 45 1/3 ausprobiert, der war mir für Frühjahr/Sommer/Herbst aber zu groß. Für den Winter ist die Größe dann aber perfekt ! Dann bekomme ich meine Thermo Einlagen gut rein und kann noch dicke Socken anziehen und habe immer noch Platz an den Zehen. Das sollte dann beim Drift auch passen.

Habe mir ihn auf gut dünken, einfach bestellt !

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## druha78 (27. Januar 2013)

Servus Leute!

Habe die Schuhe auch gekauft und ein paar Mal getragen. Passform ist sehr gut, und die Füße blieben nach einer ca. 1,5-stündigen Fahrt trocken und warm.

Der rechte Schuh, der anfangs am Knöchel gedrückt hat fühlt sich mit einer dickeren Einlegesohle wieder optimal an (wahrscheinlich lag es doch an der Anatomie von meinem Fuß...)

Leider musste ich feststellen, dass ich die Schuhe kaum brauche, da ich seit diesem Winter vermehrt jogge, sodass sie ungenutzt im Schuhschrank stehen...

Aus diesem Grund kommen sie im Bikemarkt unter den Hammer! Vielleicht die Gelegenheit für ein oder anderen, zum Winterschluß ein Schnäppchen zu landen! ;-)


----------



## B767 (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich nutze der zeit für die kalten Tage normale Salomon Straßenschuhe mit Goretex und dicken Socken. Das Ganze wird dann mit den Vaude Minsk Überschuhen bedeckt, hält so doch ein paar Stunden vor. Die Temps in den letzten Tagen gingen von -6 bis 0 Grad, heute waren bei Tauwetter wieder die Regendinger angesagt. 

Die Schuhe haben Größe 42, die Überschuhe aber Größe L (44-47), damit sie passen. Sie sind unten bis auf einen Steg zwischen Absatz und Sohle offen, das war für mich ein wichtiger Punkt, da wie gesagt, Nutzung mit normalen Straßenschuhen sollte möglich sein.

Alles was ich mit voher angesehen habe, von einfach bis teuer, paßte auch in XL nicht über die Schuhe, sie waren im unteren Bereich geschlossen und wurden mit einem Reißverschluß zugemacht, das ging nicht. Die Vaude Minsk werden hinten komplett mit einem Klettverschluß geschlossen. Die Dinger kann ich also mit normalen und mit Klickpedalen nutzen. 

Grüße aus dem Pott


----------



## lespaul1 (27. Januar 2013)

Ich habe zusätzlich noch immer Einlegesohlen mit Alu Unterseite. Zudem Spritze ich die Langlöcher um die cleats noch mit Silikon aus. Dann bleibt die Kälte auch von unten besser weg. Überschuhe kann ich die von Zwölfender empfehlen. Aber auch die von Aldi. Wenn nur die Zehen frieren hab ich beim Rennrad immer die zehenkappen von vaude.


----------



## Montana03 (1. Februar 2013)

Problemlos mit Five Ten Impact High und ZwölfEnder Classic in XXL (also viel größer als der sehr dick ausfallende Five Ten in Gr. 43!) 









Der Five Ten ist sehr luftdurchlässig, aber dick gepolstert. Eher gut für einen Crash, wärmt aber bei kaltem Wind wenig. Dafür auch im Sommer zu tragen. Die Sohlen isolieren gut und kleben auf Plattformpedalen auch bei tiefen Temps. 
Der ZwölfEnder Classic ist dick Neopren isoliert und winddicht. 

Die Kombi macht es. 

3 Std. Trailtouren sind kein Problem. Diesen Winter nur dünne Socken, da nicht wirklich so kalt. Mit Skisocken geht noch einiges zusätzlich.


----------

